# Airtel New Tariff Enrolment Form for broadband with Airtel Fair Usage Policy



## BlackScorpion (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is the *Airtel New Tariff Enrolment Form* for broadband with Airtel Fair Usage Policy 

or  should i say *Airtel Fair Looting Policy*. 

*i44.tinypic.com/vzyiwz.jpg

*Complete Enrolment Form*

*i43.tinypic.com/2nm0zgo.jpg


*Shamelessly Airtel is not ready display this unfair policy in its website*


```
Error 404: SRVE0190E: File not found: /xm/Fair_Usage_Policy.pdf
```

*www.airtel.in/applications/xm/Fair_Usage_Policy.pdf

​


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 19, 2009)

In a nutshell, under the fair usage policy, "Unlimited becomes limited".

I wonder why the government had to take the trouble of creating a new policy? In India, anyhow, we have everything "limited" because the ISP is either down, or they throttle speeds or there is some "unknown technical error" because of speeds suddenly drop to 64 Kpbs, sometimes the field engineer dies or is off on holidays, blah blah.

This policy is just a legal tool for ISP. What they were previously doing illegally can be done legally.


----------



## shri (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anybody have that pdf? It seems to be missing on airtel's site...


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ohh my god.. so its finally here. For guys who were thinking the policy hasn't implemented I think it will be in action starting from March since the new "Tariff plan/card" is out.

WHAT A RIP OFF !!!


----------



## rajhot (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm on 384kbps plan....its kinda ok for me ..i usually d/l around 25-30GB per month


----------



## BlackScorpion (Feb 19, 2009)

but that is only 10% of the data usage out of the max... is not gross that Airtel penalises its customers for using a mere 10% of limit and then offer degraded speeds??
How can you accept this in its present form?? 

Airtel Fair Usage Policy is only fair to Airtel.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## confused!! (Feb 19, 2009)

I will see for a month or two regarding my usage and then decide if I need to change my ISP


----------



## red_devil (Feb 19, 2009)

15 GB for 256kbps plan is PLAIN INHUMANE !!

hope BSNL doesn't take a cue from this


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

lulzers !!!


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 19, 2009)

512 kbps = 40 GB Good For me but does this implement on night unlimited


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2009)

I get the capping part but what's with the speed being cut into half?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2009)

BlackScorpion said:


> Here is the *Airtel New Tariff Enrolment Form* for broadband with Airtel Fair Usage Policy
> 
> or  should i say *Airtel Fair Looting Policy*.
> 
> ...














Hi guys ... just today finished my final examzzzz...... 

o.k on topic...

i was about to get a connection from AIRTEL this week.... but heard this news and planning to go for hathway or tataindicom or the usual bsnl....

i was just calculating....

correct me if i am wrong...

with 384 kbps one can download 100 MB / hr 

so if some one use a system for say 20 hrs a day..

we get 2000 MB / day ...

lets take that he uses it for 20 days ...

we get 40000 MB / month which roughly equals 40 GB / month.... but airtel has limited the use to 25 gb which is nearly half of the average maximum usage per month ...

this is really not acceptable !!!

then they shouldnt advertise as UNLIMITED !!! this is a clear fraud.... !!! 


and india is a place where people like " unlimited " " buy 1 get 2 free " " 75% off " offers ....

and if they come to know u are cheating .. they will just skip u and see to that the comppany goes down the drain... !!!


i myself for all these days have recommneded many of my friends to go airtel... but now i think i have to recommend some other company...

when we all were expecting some kinda plan changes... and 512 kbps for cheap rates... this comes as a shock...


GOV should see into this matter...

our current IT ministeer SUCK BIG TIME>>>>

after his appointment everything in IT has come completley down!!!!!!


get MARAN again... the IT genius !!!


airtel go back to drawing room and plan something else...

we all love u ... dont make us hate u... just like all other compnaies out htere ....


----------



## snubbed (Feb 19, 2009)

guys for them to implement something like this, shouldn't they inform us ? else won't it be cheating ? And in the case this is implemented can't complaint to TRAI ? I don't think TRAI will allow something like this.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 19, 2009)

Already posted
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108515


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 19, 2009)

In the name of TRAI, airtel is doing this.. what say guys??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2009)

TRAI should have known about this ...

i think TRAI will whip AIRTEL for this CHEATING.... DAY LIGHT CHEATING !!!


airtel we respected u ..... but u tooo have shown u r a just like others...


i am going for hathway.....


whom do u think u r dealing with...

growing india... the netizens of india are bandwidth huggers.... and they wont stop for anything until they get it...

we love to download .. thats we go for unlimited.... 

and who are u tooo decide wht we should use / howmuch we use on a UNLIMITED CONNECTION...


if u cant provide that bandwidth .. then remove the FUC-ing word " UNLIMITED "


this should be condemnded,,..,.



is this wht they call Shining india....

IT MINISTER SUCK TO THE CORE !!!!!


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 20, 2009)

i am going to write to TRAI over this and lets see if they respond.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a conversation with my Dad who is retired BSNL Lucknow Director. Although he isn't working anymore, he still has contacts & he told me "There is no such information from TRAI. If Airtel says TRAI ordered them to do so, then it would have been applied to BSNL/MTNL first then private carriers. BSNL has no plans to limit bandwidth like this & if they do, they will publicly declare it in news paper etc 2 months in advance."


----------



## hellknight (Feb 20, 2009)

Lets pray that BSNL doesn't do this..


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 20, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> with 384 kbps one can download 100 MB / hr


For ideal case, one can download upto 168.75MB /hour on 384kbps connection.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 20, 2009)

People should sue Airtel's dumb a$$ !!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2009)

thnks thinkfree..... 

i was just taking the least no`s...

anyway ..india`s broadbandd dream.. and dream to get on higher bandwidth... is dying...

with 3g taking ages to come surely it will take 1 year to fully implememnt everywhere... i think our broadband dreams are to be digged and buried forever....


wht a fuc|(ing system


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 20, 2009)

^^Our dream won't die if this system or these so called "IT Ministers" changes. Ministers should be appointed based on their experiences and knowledge of their particular field and not 'influence'. The ministers in our govt. are just there to eat, drink, sleep and earn money. NO BODY GIVES A SH1T about our country or its development. Really pathetic!!


----------



## WTF BC (Feb 21, 2009)

Mittal paiso ko dek kar Pagal ho gaya hai.
Sale Ka demang thekane par nhi hai. BC kahi ka


----------



## kin.vachhani (Feb 24, 2009)

the rumors are true now...not a problem for me..i hold reliance broadband connection....


----------

